# sick- dizzy- blurred vision



## cycle_rick (15 Jan 2011)

hello guys im trying to get fit enough to be able to cycle 2 60 mile events this year with friends any way ive been out this morning for a ride and ive been sick whilest on the bike felt dizzy and had blurred vision is this normal should i be worried . this occured after half an hour at a slow pace any help or idears on this would be great thanks


----------



## Klaus (15 Jan 2011)

cycle_rick said:


> hello guys im trying to get fit enough to be able to cycle 2 60 mile events this year with friends any way ive been out this morning for a ride and ive been sick whilest on the bike felt dizzy and had blurred vision is this normal should i be worried . this occured after half an hour at a slow pace any help or idears on this would be great thanks



don't know - when I started I used to be out of breath ....
If you are a beginner maybe you should see a doctor if this persists.
Or maybe take it easy to begin with.


----------



## GrasB (15 Jan 2011)

I'm not unfit by any measure but can drive my self into this state within 1h by simply pushing very hard without eating before hand. In that sense it's normal for simply driving your self too hard.

How much exercise have you done up to this point? If you're not used to exercise you won't have much readily available energy to burn & so you'll hit a brick wall very quickly. Even if it's that I'd be going to my GP for advice. It may be a case of simply going out for little more than walking pace 20-30 min cycles for a while to get your body to making sure there's more fuel available for exercise. But do get professional advice.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2011)

Hi Rick.

That isn't normal - something is wrong. If you were riding absolutely flat out for 30 minutes you could get yourself into that state, but you said you were only riding at a slow pace. That should be easier than walking for half an hour, almost effortless.

I suppose it could be that you are just incredibly unfit, but honestly, if 30 minutes of gentle exercise is making you feel that bad, you need to make sure that it is okay for you to carry on with it.

Either you have an illness, an underlying medical condition or you've eaten or drunk something dodgy. I'd get yourself checked out by your doctor just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (15 Jan 2011)

Check with your doctor.

I was like that 18 months ago.




But that was caused by being 3.5stone overweight, blood pressure almost off the scale, dodgy heart valve, and having not had proper excersise for several years.


----------



## Cardiac (16 Jan 2011)

I am with the above two - you owe it to yourself to go to the doctor, and consider asking him to arrange for an ECG (electro-cardiogram - heart monitoring session) at your local hospital. A couple of years ago I used to get horribly out of breath (without the dizzy bit) - ended up needing heart surgery. If I hadn't, then I probably wouldn't be here today. 

Oh, and unlike ThePainInSpain, I was not overweight, I had normal blood pressure, fairly normal cholesterol, but like him (?) I had not exercised much. My main problem was blocked plumbing.

I don't want to scare you - it may just be a lack of fitness, or blood sugar levels wrong, or something else, but you'd be better off getting a professional opinion than leaving it to chance.


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Jan 2011)

If it's just a one off, no don't worry. Think back about what you ate/drank over the last 24 hours. Before the easy ride did you do a hard training session? Could it be the onset of a cold or flu. Have you taken in enough fuel or hydrated properly? There are lots of possibles. Call NHS direct first for advice and info before clogging up the Docs waiting room.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jan 2011)

cycle_rick said:


> hello guys im trying to get fit enough to be able to cycle 2 60 mile events this year with friends any way ive been out this morning for a ride and ive been sick whilest on the bike felt dizzy and had blurred vision is this normal should i be worried . this occured after half an hour at a slow pace any help or idears on this would be great thanks



Sorry if this had been asked by other posters, I didnt see on a quick glance down.

Did you eat before hand? What did you eat?

I have felt dizzy and sick after walking 2.5 mile on an empty stomach before, had to stop at Burger King (I really have to be desperate to go in there as I hate it) to get food, so its entirelly possibly you have either neglected to eat or mis-timed your pre-ride intake.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Jan 2011)

If you were going at an easy pace and weren't out of breath then this is _not_ normal. It's important that you see your doctor about it to get things checked out as soon as you can. Quite possibly it's simply a one off due to a cold/flu or not eating beforehand as others have said, but it's definitely worth checking.


----------



## Becs (17 Jan 2011)

Don't bother with NHS direct, they'll just tell you to go to your GP. Which is what you should do. Hopefully you were just coming down with something but it could be something more serious so it's best to get checked out. I'd make sure they give you a blood test to check your blood glucose, white and red blood cell count etc.


----------



## Ticktockmy (17 Jan 2011)

cycle_rick said:


> hello guys im trying to get fit enough to be able to cycle 2 60 mile events this year with friends any way ive been out this morning for a ride and ive been sick whilest on the bike felt dizzy and had blurred vision is this normal should i be worried . this occured after half an hour at a slow pace any help or idears on this would be great thanks



I would say *go and see your doctor*, you should not have those symptoms, unless you have been drinking vast amounts of ale. I say that because blurred Vison can be mean you are dehydrated, something lots of ale will do.
Or have not eaten drunk water since yesterday. 
You dont say your age, which can be a factor in getting fit too fast.

But if it was me I would get a check up, cos you are never too old or too young to have medicial problems which only show themselves once you put a bit of Strain and Strees on the body.


----------



## teletext45 (19 Jan 2011)

i somtimes get this after a ride, well except the sickness, but its really down to dehyration. i think hyration is really important


----------

